Ask HN: Where can I find new clients as a freelancer? - freeeelancer
======
tonylemesmer
For me its all about using contacts I already have. I've been trading for over
2 years and haven't had a single job come through that wasn't either an
existing friend or a friend of theirs. Keep in touch with people. Talk about
your projects. Things crop up, just not instantly. Depends where you are in
your career. If you are just starting out then this may not work, but chances
are you cna find a route to finding contacts. A local co-working space might
make sense for a few months, or local business seminars. Again, depends on
what industry you're operating in.

